# Australian needed to certify document



## trents (Mar 5, 2012)

I need an Australian who can certify some copies of documents for me.
Can you contact me if you are an Aussie in Tuscany (I am in Lucca) and can certify Australian documents? (usually you can if you are a qualified professional or JP)
Thanks in advance.


----------

